# Post your type and job/ field of study/ dream job



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

ISFP
studying marketing at university and unemployed
dream job: art director or writer


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

xNFP

I got my BA in Psychology. I enjoyed the subject matter for the most part, but was more into the "soft" side of things than abnormal or clinical. I was especially interested in health psych and stress management/biofeedback. 

I have just gotten a job in paraprofessional healthcare (sort of a cross between personal assistant and nurse) and really enjoy the medical aspect of it so far. I also work in retail. I do not enjoy retail at all for its own sake, but I feel like it has helped me mature a huge amount, from learning to deal professionally with rude people to taking on managerial responsibilities. 

I am back in school now taking hard science classes to prepare for a healthcare career. The science is interesting and enjoyable but sometimes the volume of information required is challenging. I can't be a lazyass... actually have to study.  

My dream job is to become a physician, or at least a fairly high-level medical professional.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

angelfish said:


> xNFP
> 
> I got my BA in Psychology. I enjoyed the subject matter for the most part, but was more into the "soft" side of things than abnormal or clinical. I was especially interested in health psych and stress management/biofeedback.
> 
> ...


Retail and working in a restaurant in any capacity seemed to be all about dealing with rude people; people who've nothing better to do than think up ways to complain and make life hard for workers. It sucks balls big time!

Working in the medical field is nowhere near as soulless and emotionally draining because it is actually doing something worthwhile rather than about filling the void with material goods and food. Haha


----------



## Northance (May 20, 2014)

ESFJ.

I got my BA in film studies and comparative literature.

Starting a Master's in library science.

Dream job would be... Writer, lyricist, singer, filmmaker or actress... Or anything that has to do with travel. But since I know I wouldn't be entirely comfortable with an unsteady lifestyle, librarian is probably my best bet.


----------



## MsFancyPants (Nov 14, 2012)

Northance said:


> ESFJ.
> 
> I got my BA in film studies and comparative literature.
> 
> ...


The work of a librarian seems to be vastly different (polar opposite, perhaps) from the work of a singer/actress. As a singer or actress, one would have to be very comfortable being in the spotlight, constant interaction w/ all types of people, etc. A librarian works in quiet solitude and is more isolated.. these are just my impressions.


But I digress. ISFJ. Have one BSc, working towards BScNurs (one year left) so I can work as a reg. nurse. Dream job: RN in specialized field, perhaps Nurse Practitioner.


----------



## Northance (May 20, 2014)

MsFancyPants said:


> The work of a librarian seems to be vastly different (polar opposite, perhaps) from the work of a singer/actress. As a singer or actress, one would have to be very comfortable being in the spotlight, constant interaction w/ all types of people, etc. A librarian works in quiet solitude and is more isolated.. these are just my impressions.


I know. It seems in contradiction, but it makes sense to me anyway. I'm a fairly quiet person and I prefer working isolated than in groups, by far. It's just that being a performer seems so _liberating_... However, I've been in shows both as an actress and as a singer and I just don't think it's a lifestyle that I'd enjoy on the long run. I prefer to just dream about it.

I do think it's possible to both be comfortable in the spotlight and to enjoy solitude, though.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

MsFancyPants said:


> The work of a librarian seems to be vastly different (polar opposite, perhaps) from the work of a singer/actress. As a singer or actress, one would have to be very comfortable being in the spotlight, constant interaction w/ all types of people, etc. A librarian works in quiet solitude and is more isolated.. these are just my impressions.
> 
> 
> .


Not necessarily. Nowadays libraries provide all kinds of entertainment in order to attract young people and families. Even if the librarian doesn't have to be a clown him/herself, they've at least got to invite people to run workshops, introduce them to the audience, etc.


----------



## adam2020 (May 6, 2014)

ENTP, studying English literature and would like to go into editing/journalism/something in that general area


----------



## Obedear (Jan 31, 2014)

INTJ

Currently a university student, studying Interactive Multimedia & Design. It's kind of a mishmash of programming, software/game/interaction design, and computer graphics/art.

Dream job would be creating indie games with a team consisting of only me, from my beautiful house located on a secluded mountainside. More realistically I'd like to get some experience working in a creative position(3D artist, technical artist, level designer, game designer) at an established game studio, and once I've saved up some funds and learned some things and am generally in a stable life position I'd like to break away and start up my own small game studio.

Other possibilities: VFX, special effects makeup, costume design, art director for film/games, game designer.

Long story short, I have a vague notion of what I want to do but also I really don't know what I want to do.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

*Type*: INTJ

*Bachelors Degree*: Major = Zoology, Minor = East Asian Languages/Literature (Japanese focused)

*Masters Degree*: Entomology (Molecular biology & Genetics focused for insecticide resistance genes)

*Current Job*: Research technician (Neuropharmacology lab)


----------



## magnisarara (Feb 28, 2013)

Type: INFP
In school still. I have a part-time job as a receptionist
Studying Mathematics: Combinatorics & Optimization 
As for career I have thought about the following:
Math teacher for high school
Dental Hygienist
Law School 
Operations Research Analyst


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

INFP

Current job: Food service, although I prefer retail
Going to school for Psychology or English

Not sure on a career yet. I can't really have a dream job because if it was a reality, it may no longer be my dream.

I have thought about being a neurologist or other psychology profession dealing with cognition, college professor, or researcher.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

ENFJ

Attending an economics school with advanced courses in maths, computer science, national economics & english.
Part-time job as clothing salesperson.

Planning on studying "European Economic Studies (EES)".

:kitteh:


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

INFP

I have one degree already, that I completed straight out of school (Bachelor of Arts, majoring in Spanish and Japanese language and cultural studies). Had the idea of becoming a translator but obviously that requires many years of studying the languages inside out, so by the time I could actually afford to go overseas I'd become distracted by other adventures and that plan fell by the wayside.

I'm about to go back and study again, this time a Bachelor of Business Administration, basically a glorified secretary with a multilingual/international big business focus. I have the idea of just getting all the information and contacts out of it that I can without getting involved in the BS, and maybe using it to support my boyfriend in his business. But depending on how that goes I might need to sell my soul for a few years to bring in some extra money. We'll see. A lot can happen in a few years.

Working life, I've been in retail the last few years, with the last couple of jobs being in the optical industry. Despite feeling exhausted at the end of every workday, I mostly enjoyed the optical dispenser jobs. It's in healthcare so it's a "worthy" cause, it involves styling, so there's that creative outlet (as long as customers are willing to play a bit), and there's a lot of technical information one needs to know so it's sufficiently intellectual and there's room for growth and development. I don't know if I'd say it's a dream job though. Too many possibilities and I don't think anything is perfect enough!


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Not sure of my type...


But I would love a job that has one of those unconventional schedules - i.e. I know people who have done 3 days on for like 12+ hours/day and then 4 days off.
But that job would have to be something I like doing - not something that's going to make me hate my life for those 3 days and then dread starting up again each of the 4 days.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

ENFP 
Unemployed high school student
I'd like to be an interior designer


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

ENTJ. 
B.A in Computer Science with a focus on human-computer interaction/Systems design. 
M.B.A. with a focus on Strategy. 

Currently selling out my principles and integrity to make computers follow people logic, rather than people follow computer logic. Dream job: IT-Strategy consultant.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> Not sure of my type...
> 
> 
> But I would love a job that has one of those unconventional schedules - i.e. I know people who have done 3 days on for like 12+ hours/day and then 4 days off.
> But that job would have to be something I like doing - not something that's going to make me hate my life for those 3 days and then dread starting up again each of the 4 days.


My schedule is 3 days on and 4 days off for the most part. The busiest times for me to work are the holidays since I work the hours that most people don't work. Weekends and holidays is how I roll.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

To_august said:


> I hope there are some left for me:happy:


I believe that Linear A has yet to be translated. Linear A - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP, USA, 48

Studied Physics for 3 years in the 80s but left college without graduating.
Became licensed as a Law Enforcement Officer in FL in the 80s. Worked in Law Enforcement/Security for 4 years.

Most recently was employed in Customer Service for manufacturing (made-to-order) companies.

Unemployed since October.

Dream job? It either does not exist or is so elusive/hard to define that I cannot name it yet.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

ISTJ

Systems Analyst working with servers and applications.

I still have no idea what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Keep posting people, or are you all on the dole?


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

INTP
Studied International Relations, emphasis on Politics
Studying to get into law school to become an International Lawyer
Dream Job: Law Professor


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

INTJ
I would love to be a musician. If not, I want to work closely with music in some way (DJ, critic, producer, manager, publicist, professor, I don't care). It's my favorite thing in the world.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

INFP

Studying Multimedia development and Communications.

I like it, but it's not a dream so I can feel how the motivation is lacking.

I'm actually really interested in a lot of things, but for a while I've been obsessed with crimonology and human rights. But I feel like I shouldn't study it. The academia may easily kill my passion for it.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ESTP

Studying mechanical engineering

Grades suck, but I like what I'm studying. 

Not sure exactly where I want to go in terms of a career.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

INFP
and i am going to start college this fall, studying to be a pre-school teacher (reggio emilia approach) as well as studying creative writing. my dream job would be english teaching, but i will have to switch universities in that case, and i think i am happy starting with children.


----------



## wistful (Oct 12, 2009)

Type: ISFJ
Occupation: Student in a Creative Writing program
Ideal job: Microbiologist (Unfortunately this is out because I have bad eyesight)


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP

I originally was interested in Law. I studied history in University before dropping out due to wanting to travel. My career has primarily been in aviation. I've worked a lot of jobs that on paper I was entirely unqualified to do. My favourite so far was a mix of aviation and corporate sales. That was fun. A mix of people and technical without having to deal with the general public (*puke*). I've enjoyed doing more short term entrepreneurial gigs. But if I had the patience and there was more demand, I'd like to be a lawyer. I wouldn't go to school to study in a field that currently has such a high supply. I'm too practical to do that.


----------



## Desiderium (Jan 31, 2014)

ISFP

Currently a full-time, first year, college student, undecided major. Considering majoring in either Psychobiology, Neuroscience, or English. 

I would like to become either a research Psychologist of some sort, an Immunologist, a Physiologist, or a Epidemiologist. I'm having trouble deciding because they all seem very interesting. At the moment I am leaning towards wanting to be an Epidemiologist.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

ENTP. High school student.

I wanna get into architecture or teaching or something like that.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

INTJ
Studied video game design (and to a lesser degree, programming)
Main: Working towards a career as an actor
Side interests: Writing, programming, psychology, dancing, video games


----------



## AlphaOmega (Jun 14, 2014)

INTJ
Studies: Nuclear Physics and Applied Science | DNF
Information Technology Engineering | DNF
Economics | DNF
3D Computer Aided Design --> 3D Visualization --> Interior Design --> Current Job: Creative Director.

Dream Job: Chairman of the Board of the next Google/Big Thing.


----------



## zenithx (Jun 12, 2014)

INFJ going in to Computer Science.
Dream job would be Web Development. Working for a big company that creates apps, creative games, and mainly websites (building and designing). Google & Yahoo also interest me. :tongue:

I'd rather be employed than have my own business but my dream job would start 9 AM or later and I can work from home most of the time. I don't know if I can physically/mentally keep up with a job that requires me to go in every single day and starts early, as high school was difficult for me in this aspect lol.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

INTJ 

Studying: electrical engineering.

Dreamjob: would be as either a fantasy novel writer or a concept artist.


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

INFP

Bachelor Degree: Computer Science
Master Degree (currently studying) : Informatics
I've My dream job is to be the owner of a company which produces many IT service and application. I also would like to be college professor, and write some computer books.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

ENFP 

Current Career Path: Starting college next year and am planning to study Computer Science. If I end up hating that I might decide to go into teaching for high school English.

Dream Job: Peace Corps (planning on doing this); Compose Music for video games/TV/anime; Fantasy & Sci Fi Writer; Poet


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

INTJ

Currently studying Japanese at university.
Aiming to eventually get a job in publishing and work as an author on the side (Unless I suddenly write a bestseller and can live off my writing alone. Ha ha...).


----------



## Pempslider (Feb 11, 2011)

INFJ

Batman.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

ISFP!

My dream job would be to take care of lots of cats. Not even a joke. But alas, there is no salary for being a catlady. I will wait until I am old enough to withdraw from my retirement savings.

It's not a job, but I'd like to create a story in some visual form, that moves others the way that Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood) moved me. Be it in graphic novel, animation, etc. form. I want to make the thing that I would make even if no one saw it, and be able to be paid for it.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm an ENFP, and I've set my sights on becoming a Psychiatrist. Psychology's just amazing, and I want to heal people. roud:


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

kittenmogu said:


> ISFP!
> 
> My dream job would be to take care of lots of cats. Not even a joke. But alas, there is no salary for being a catlady. I will wait until I am old enough to withdraw from my retirement savings.
> 
> It's not a job, but I'd like to create a story in some visual form, that moves others the way that Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood) moved me. Be it in graphic novel, animation, etc. form. I want to make the thing that I would make even if no one saw it, and be able to be paid for it.


You could make a living out of them. How about being a:
- Pet shop assistant / owner
- Animal shelter assistant / owner
- Veterinary whom specializes in small pets
- Grahpic designer
- Online comic writer (generating income through adds etc.)

:happy:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ESTJ
Currently work in online marketing.
If everything works out, I'll also get to be a helicopter pilot, military officer, CIA/NSA special operations member, astronaut, and doctor.

Oh, I'd also like to work on an Underground Railroad for North Korean refugees, but I'm not sure where to fit that in with everything else.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

ESFJ, and my plan is to become a paralegal


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

INFP, just graduated high school.
I'm planning on eventually getting a PhD in psychology (dunno whether clinical or counselling yet) via a BSc, and working on giving psychotherapy/counselling, primarily to those under ~25 or so.

Also planning to getting certified as an EMT (probably stick to basic, if that) and maybe studying a bit of law at some point (could actually be useful for advocacy or something), probably not anytime soon though. Plus, I'd like to try the starving artist thing, except not starving. We'll see how far any of those go...


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

ENTP 

Lets see, i want to be a neurosurgeon, lawyer, marriage counselor, actor, movie director, video game maker, tony stark, astrophysicist, virologist, archeologist, anthropologist, mathematician, singer, cyclist, marine biologist, plastic surgeon, world traveler, author.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

INTJ

Administration for any mental health facility because it's what I know best and it'd be easy enough to direct/keeping me at a third person view of the patients. (that's my dreamjob anywho)


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

IDK my type, maybe ISFP or ESFP or something else. IDK

Will be studying biology (I'm starting to regret this choice, thinking of changing to psychology or just doing something else entirely)

Dream job: archaeologist, egyptologist, anthropologist, research psychologist, behavioral analyst, interior designer, trophy wife , zoologist, some type of explorer or researcher that travels alot, dance teacher, makeup artist, circus performer.


----------



## Lieutenant Lotty (Feb 19, 2014)

INTJ

I've currently just finished my GCSE examinations at secondary school, and will be studying pure maths, biology, chemistry and physics at college in September. Following this, I intend to go to university and study microbiology, then once I have my degree I will either continue education if there is a specific aspect of microbiology that I wish to specialise in, or begin work straight afterwards as a microbiologist in the medical field.


----------



## Icemanlx (Jan 18, 2014)

Type INFJ
Current Job: Overnight Retail Manager
Job Studying for: Management Information Systems with minor in Music Business
Dream Job: Music Producer/DJ, 
Music is my passion, and I have to get in the industry, I'd rather be the guy helping to find new talent...what can I do to get started? lol


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

I'm an INTJ, I'm 20 and I'm studying to become a Medic. I would like a specialization in Neurology or Neurosurgery... I like psychiatry too, but I would be a bad psychiatrist because I don't care about cure people, I'm only interested in the matter (I can study psychiatry by myself), I'm not empathic enough and I can't understand people very well and I have a lots of problem too (schizoid personality disorder, don't worry I'm not dangerous), so I'm not the right person to help others! :tongue:
I also think that I would like to be a researcher, but they're too underpaid for my for my taste and I don't want to risk a difficult life trying to discover something incredible.

My dream job would be theoretical physicist, I made a special high school where we study physics a lot, but I'm honest enough to admit that I'm not intelligent enough to give a significant contribution to physics...


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

ISFJ
Current: Legislative Assistant
Degree: Bachelor of Arts (English)
Dream Job: City Council, County Commissioner/Supervisor, State Senator/Representative, Congressman

My passion is politics. I feel that this is the most affective career for helping people, correcting wrongs, and generally making a difference in people's lives.

I have almost zero marketable skills, which is frustrating. For this reason, I am considering Law school.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Jun 14, 2014)

tantomoriremotutti said:


> It I'm honest enough to admit that I'm not intelligent enough to give a significant contribution to physics...


I'm pretty sure most of the people who actually contributed to physics felt/thought this way at some point. You are still young, go for it.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

AlphaOmega said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the people who actually contributed to physics felt/thought this way at some point. You are still young, go for it.


Oh thank you! I hope so... Anyway I would be very happy too if someday I will be able to take a second degree in physics...
One of the the most important figures in my life was my physics teacher, she had three degrees and, when she was 65, she continued to study and when I graduated she was studying in a language university to learn Arabic!
So it is never too late!


----------



## LittleRayOf Sunshine (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm an INFJ, and I'm still in school so my dream job would be a clinical psychologist. I' not dreaming about the 6/7 years at university and how expensive that would be, though!


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Istp, ive always wanted to be an astronaut or a firefighter.


----------



## CupofSunkyst (Jun 24, 2014)

ISFP
Studied: Fine Arts with a focus in Media Arts and Animation
Current Job: Stay at Home Mom
Dream Job: I have no clue :|


----------



## static hysteria (Dec 23, 2013)

ENTP here. I used to be a writer; now, I work in PR/marketing. I've always wanted to be in this business, and I'm happy where I am now. It's fun because I get to meet different entrepreneurs and discuss ideas with them every day!

I'd like to start a social enterprise in the future.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

INFP

I'm currently in high school now (last year, whoo!) and I'd like to major in creative writing, but I'll probably have to settle for plain 'ol English. Ideally I would write novels, preferably of the comic fantasy/sci-fi type, however I'd love to be involved in a variety of creative media including theatre, music, etc.


----------



## StellarSkies (Jun 29, 2014)

INFP. 

4 AS levels in Sociology, Psychology, English Literature and Philosophy. Currently studying to get my diploma in Photography. I then plan on studying Philosophy at university. been adamant about my degree choice for 5 years now. After my bachelors, I plan to study for my Masters. After that, the world is my oyster.


----------



## swickaroo (Jul 2, 2014)

ISFJ

Currently a postgraduate student studying Advertising. Help out my research by taking this 12-question survey? https://qtrial2014.az1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_eXKe1kZPi8uiP8F

My dream job would be to be a songwriter. More realistically, I hope to be a part of a media firm or something similar working in the creative department. I love writing, drawing, working with team members, brainstorming, putting together projects, etc. 

I don't know if I fit the stereotype or not.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

swickaroo said:


> ISFJ
> 
> Currently a postgraduate student studying Advertising. Help out my research by taking this 12-question survey? https://qtrial2014.az1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_eXKe1kZPi8uiP8F
> 
> ...


I tried to take part in your survey but I can't because I'm not in the U.S.


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Everyone wants to do psychology because they diagnose themselves with a mental health problem and think they, "know what it's like." #firstworldproblems.


----------



## QuintessentiallyBritish (Jul 2, 2014)

ENTP - Studying Christian Theology next year
Hope to lead a church/ministry/team in the future


----------



## intpanonyme (Aug 29, 2014)

Type: INTP
Job: I'm a student, no job right now 
Field of Study: Classical music, specifically composition and conducting, but my instruments are violin and piano
Dream Job: Freelance composer who gets paid to laze around and write beautiful/conceptual music


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm deciding whether or not my life purpose will revolve around my job or if I have ambition to do work.

I have a qualification in Business + administration (urgh), and my field of work is usually administration/reception work with data, stats and communication with customers.

Currently unemployed.

My dream job? Something that pays quite well and gets me out of the house more often, and is hard physical work.

I'd actually like to be a police officer, but my area is not hiring.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

INTP - Dream job: Lottery winner --> Freelance work =P


----------



## cautiouskitty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm INFJ and my dream career would be something in the arts or writing. I would LOVE to be the editor of novels.

As to what I'd like to do with my life over everything? Be a stay at home mother. But I was told growing up that this is not a career. So. >.>


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

INTP
Dream job: Game designer/Programmer


----------



## chocolatefox (Sep 15, 2014)

ENFP-student-studying literature- dreaming of becoming a writer.  also caring for small lions .... but well.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

INFJ - currently in high school

*considered further education:* biochemistry (specifically genetics) or cognitive neuropsychology
*dream career:* research scientist

Secretly wanting to be a philosopher, visual artist and writer.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Type: INTP
Field of study: Business/finance.
Dream job: Honestly, prison executioner. But I would love to just simply work from home on a computer, or better yet win the lottery.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

INFP- I work as a psychologist, I'm doing the specialization ¡n clinical psychology.
Dream job- Neuropsychologist or psychology researcher.


----------



## Enforcer (Sep 18, 2014)

ENTP
current job - Agricultural Scientist and I like it
dream job - picking the music to match up with scenes on tv shows and movies


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP: computer/information technologies/more synonyms etc. I also like to fly but I think it would more appropriate as a little side quest when I save a millionaire dollars by not using money.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

ISFJ
Currently a Senior in high school. Thinking about studying Business Management or Accounting at college. . . I'm most attracted to Human Resources Management as a career but I'd settle for Accounting as well.


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

Type: ISTP

Job: Corporate customer relations. I love it. I get to interact with different types of people every day, diffuse crazy situations, think on my feet and problem solve in real time. I'm given the freedom to make the decisions I need to in order to fix the issues in front of me.

Dream job: Honestly I'm not sure yet. I work in a call center and that's not the kind of environment I want to be in the rest of my life. Very often people ask me, you know, _why are you here? Why aren't you in med school or something?_ and I guess that's the ISTP part of me. I don't know. I wanted to be a doctor for _years of my life_ but my confidence shot way down because I'm severely learning disabled and I don't think I could make it. And the politics and pressure just isn't worth it to me, I don't think it would make me happy. I am thinking about saving up and going to school to get certified in IT. I like troubleshooting, love computers, love the crazy end users who don't realize the MSN butterfly on their computer is a sticker... go figure.


----------



## ihadahamsandwich (Sep 21, 2014)

ISTP third year studying chemistry

Dream job: medical doctor


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

ENTP.
I want to work in an intelligence agency. Be an Intelligence Analyst.
Or be a Political Analyst.
Or just be a dictator.
Or a cult leader.
Or an independent scientist.
Or an actress.
Or a historian.
Or an assassin.


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

My type is INFJ, I am currenlty still in high school and my dream job is either a criminal profiler or counselor.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

skyrimorchestra said:


> Type: ISTP
> 
> Job: Corporate customer relations. I love it. I get to interact with different types of people every day, diffuse crazy situations, think on my feet and problem solve in real time. I'm given the freedom to make the decisions I need to in order to fix the issues in front of me.
> 
> Dream job: Honestly I'm not sure yet. I work in a call center and that's not the kind of environment I want to be in the rest of my life. Very often people ask me, you know, _why are you here? Why aren't you in med school or something?_ and I guess that's the ISTP part of me. I don't know. I wanted to be a doctor for _years of my life_ but my confidence shot way down because I'm severely learning disabled and I don't think I could make it. And the politics and pressure just isn't worth it to me, I don't think it would make me happy. I am thinking about saving up and going to school to get certified in IT. I like troubleshooting, love computers, love the crazy end users who don't realize the MSN butterfly on their computer is a sticker... go figure.


What do you mean by 'severely' learning disabled? If you are able to write a paragraph like this, even using a spell checker or voice activated software, then you're certainly not 'severely' learning disabled. If you had a severe learning disability you'd hardly be able write, let alone hold down a job. Did you mean you've got a specific learning difficulty like dyslexia?
I'm not dissing you, I'm just curious.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

INFJ, 16 and still in highschool.
I'd like to work in a psychology/neurology field, or something more artistic (architect, illustrator, plastic surgeon, art director).


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

INFP. In high school. In my country, you can choose something much different than simply the "normal" subjects. I have studied photography, illustration and journalism for two years. I am in my third year now and it is harsher than the two first.

I want to go to a writing school after and get a bachelor in writing, then hopefully university in Canada or France - and my dream job would be to live of writing children books and poetry. 

Even better would be to not need money to survive.


----------



## Studmuffin23 (Aug 23, 2014)

ENFJ 

Currently studying english literature online. Will probably teach it. 


Dream job? Archaeologist (both field and academic), but I simply don't have the money for that kind of education. 

My personal field of study is a hybrid between these two. I focus a lot on ancient mythology, lore, and literature, coming anywhere from Mediterranean civilizations to pacific islander cultures.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

INTP (Probably?)

Went to college for: Software Development
Working: Database support ( close enough :tongue: )

Dream jobs: College instructor / Web designer / Indie game developer / Music Composer


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

esfp
freelance journalist, gardener, babysitter (anything that pays!)
education: journalism
dream job: travel writer/artist or owner of a bed and breakfast or tea house


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Type: INTP
Job: House Cleaner (lol)
Field of Study: Filmmaking (went for editing and/or set design)
Dream Job: Novelist/homeschooling stay-at-home mom

Yeah I've never seen those three put up against each other, but none of them really seem to go together! XD
I work at my job however, because it is easy, run by my brother, and I still have brainpower to think at the end of the day so I can write.
I also went to film school for stories. I met my husband there. Decided I'd rather write, where I have so much more creative control over my ideas.


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> What do you mean by 'severely' learning disabled? If you are able to write a paragraph like this, even using a spell checker or voice activated software, then you're certainly not 'severely' learning disabled. If you had a severe learning disability you'd hardly be able write, let alone hold down a job. Did you mean you've got a specific learning difficulty like dyslexia?
> I'm not dissing you, I'm just curious.


I have dyscalculia and NVLD. To put it in perspective, Asperger's is to autism what NVLD is to Asperger's. However, I don't struggle as much with the social difficulties as I do with the perceptual/conceptual problems. Dyscalculia is like dyslexia, but with numbers. Sequences, visual perception, number sense, doing math in your head, perception of your body in space, time perception, that type of thing.

To be honest it's more of a confidence thing than an ability thing. I think if I really applied myself I could go for what I want, but I've been burned badly in the past by the administrative political school bullshit so many times that I'm reluctant to try again. Even though I really would like to. Kind of sticking a toe in the water, so to speak. I don't want to get to that point again where I have to justify that my issues are even legitimate let alone that I need the assistance I need. (Calculators, one-on-one applied teaching, hands on learning, _compassion_, _patience_, not people lecturing in my ear _why can't you just do X! You're so smart! Just do X!_ etc.) 

My schooling only extended to junior high so maybe at a college level it would be different, but it was a big struggle in primary schooling for me to not only get what I needed, but for me to even get teachers to believe that I needed it. 

Because I am smart, because I can speak and write well, not many people think I have learning disabilities- and there is a lot of invalidation there when I try to get that across. If I even try, which I rarely do now because, again, there was the burn. They think I'm lazy or manipulating them to get out of work. Which I always saw as ridiculous, since I love to learn and I have always wanted to do the work. Or, on the flip side, they just say, _oh well everyone has those problems. Everyone uses calculators, everyone can't use combination locks, everyone has that lol stop complaining!_

So it goes, I guess! Really I know that all that's holding me back now is me, which is the pep talk I get periodically when I mention this, but it really is a matter of confidence. Confidence that I can do what I need to do to get where I need to be. Confidence to be assertive without becoming upset. Confidence to navigate the politics and the naysayers. That sort of thing.


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

ENTP
15 high school(2 years ahead of most canadian students)
Entrepreneur with passive income>money spent
Or a creative director of a sci-fi game. (Or maybe both at the same time)


----------



## LadyKitty (Jun 3, 2014)

ENTP.
Current job: Pharmacist.
Dream job: Lots of things. Ice cream taster! Jungle woman! Mars colonist! 

I like my current job, but am rather haunted by the roads not taken. I just want to do _everything_!


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

lookslikeiwin said:


> Type: INTP
> Job: House Cleaner (lol)
> Field of Study: Filmmaking (went for editing and/or set design)
> Dream Job: Novelist/homeschooling stay-at-home mom
> ...


Oh hi. So I'm not the only INTP filmmaker around here, yay 

Type: INTP
Job: worked as freelance film journalist convering film festivals for three years after high-school, now sci & tech content writer working from home
Studies: psychology and filmmaking (cinematography, but later started experimenting with directing as well); dropped out of both after 3 and 2 years
Dream job: hmm. I do want to be a filmmaker for sure but I'd rather not whore my passion into making a living, not this soon at least.

I do have a weird history of professional aspirations. In kindergarden I wanted to be a subway driver, in elementary school - clocksmith, in primary school - forensic pathologist, then I had to face chemistry in school and thought that med school is a no-no, then I had no clue until 21, when I realized I want to make films and I'm both a technical geek and an aesthetics geek.


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Jun 11, 2014)

Type: INTJ
Job: Assistant-Consultant in a cinema....
Field of Study: I`m not in a uni or school,but i do study programming by myself at the moment.
Dream job: Programmer,psychologist or being a writer~


----------



## INTPF (Sep 23, 2014)

INTP and I'm going to be a solicitor or barrister but my dream dream job would be an actress/artist/writer etc, something creative


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

zeelf said:


> Oh hi. So I'm not the only INTP filmmaker around here, yay
> 
> Type: INTP
> Job: worked as freelance film journalist convering film festivals for three years after high-school, now sci & tech content writer working from home
> ...


Hah yes! To not "whore my passion into making a living" is exactly what I didn't want to do  I am passionate about my stories and I want them done right!

That is a hilariously eclectic collection of aspirations. I thought I wanted to be a pharmacist for a while, and then I wanted to do horse stuff, and I went off and on about teaching and being a missionary. Then I wanted to make videos to raise money for charities, or make trailers, etc. I also wanted to be a stay-at-home homeschooling mom and a writer pretty much the entire time  so I just stuck with that in the end.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ENTP

Took a general college course, ended up failing, but using the credits to go into...

Journalism. 3 year college certificate. Dropped out after 2 years when I wasn't interested.

Then went into an art college certificate. LOVED IT BEYOND ALL REASOONN.

Then moved to another country.

Worked at a kindergarten as an assistant, until I was fired because of my ADHD-passive type, and my employment's unwillingness to see me properly trained. I could have chosen to resign... But, that wouldn't have been an intelligent move.

I'm not employed at the moment.

My current dream job is to be a concept artist, and I work towards that. But, I've had plenty of 'dream jobs' that I ended up losing interest in. This is the only one that really stuck, I think.

Other than that, a small list of the infinite things I thought about doing: Botanist, Biologist, Physicist, Naturopath, Park Ranger, Police Officer, Veterinarian, Marine Biologist, Professor. Professor's particularly appealing to me, because I like to present things, to teach, and to have attention from a wide audience. It'd be fun and I'd probably learn a lot.


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

Type: some kind of NT, possibly INTP
Education: university degrees in philosophy, literature and economics
Job: freelancer business consultant, not doing very well lately
Dream job: strategic planner in some large company or university professor (economics or philosophy); both jobs are equally appealing


----------



## Arcane (Oct 9, 2014)

INTJ
Currently a High School student.
Dream job : Clinical psychologist.

I plan on getting that job, too.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

INFJ

I'm getting my first job in retail or at a grocery store, so you could say that is my "job" so to speak, even though I don't have it yet. My dream job however, is to become an architect. But I'll be content just having a normal job if thats what I'm meant to have.


----------



## EchoEnola (Oct 28, 2014)

INFJ

- I studied linguistics (didn't finish though)
- I work in administration
- I worked in teaching type positions in the past (I taught volunteer management and had a short run at a preschool)
- I want to go back and study English/Library Sciences
- My dream job is a teacher/professor/translator/librarian... or just being able to sit at home and read all day!


----------



## Courage (Oct 26, 2014)

INFP, hoping to become a police officer one day.
An odd combination, huh?


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Type: INFJ
Job: math teacher
Studies: liberal studies, mathematics
Dream job: Author. Linguist. Student. Perfumer. Anthropologist. Curator. Physicist.


----------



## annikafrom (Nov 21, 2014)

INFJ. Still in high school but planning on being either an English teacher, psychologist, or going into cognitive science research


----------



## freesiavalerieserenade (Aug 16, 2014)

INFP I've always wanted to be a singer since a kid. Then when I got older I want to be a novelist too. I think I am passionate in accomplishing both of my dreams. I want to influence others through music as a singer and words as a novelist


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

INTP. History professor. My dream-job is anything tenure-track. Really, anything with benefits.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

INFP

Currently working as a massage therapist and going to school for Secondary Education in social studies. I plan on being a high school civic studies and political science teacher, maybe some sociology if my district has that in their curriculum. 
My dream job is to be a singer/songwriter. Once I'm done with school and have a bit more time on my hands I plan on pursuing that in my free time, doing some gigs and the such.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

ENTP , graphic design , Plasma physicist.


----------



## allspirit (Nov 12, 2014)

I love this whole site . People actualy ask for our opinions. All you people rock!!!! 

Im an ESFP......Extro but more introverted these days....sensory feeling perceiving......
I am and have been all my life an entrepanuer....and NONCONFORMISTS

I did hAVE A NORMAL JOB BUT IT STARTED AS noN CORPORATE, AND THEY HAD ME ON salary, SO I Ran errands and detailed aircraft and many other things and loved it... ALl the while just like NOW HAD my own auto and aircraft detailing business, nanny, cleaning condos, houses, and also dogsit and dog walk now for a living........ I love being on the move and getting things done. I also take an older Gentleman to physical therapy twice a week and the gym or doctors apointments.

I absolutely thrive not having a boss hanging over my shoulders..... I work hard and love what I do.... AS long as its not too routine.. I make sure to keep it ever changing....


----------



## ephemeralparadox (Apr 14, 2014)

ISFP
unemployed (student?)
computer science!
writer

I've thought about creating this sort of interactive adventure story through coding... haven't learned enough yet to make it though.


----------



## emmapathy (Oct 13, 2014)

ENFJ, still a kid or whatever. im studying social studies and hopefully lots of spanish and french next year. im will also take classes in music theory and ear training, so im super excited. the dream job would be to work with etymology or anthopology <333 it may come true actually.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTP
Zoo docent
Animal Behavior
Necromancer


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

INFP
Studied literary journalism and linguistics
Currently a waitress (and love it)
Planning on getting a masters degree in Counseling Psychology or Social Work and working as a therapist/counselor


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

INTJ, put me down as politics and/or computer science/engineering

Due to my convenient inherited wealth and unofficial salary, I am currently traveling and "enjoying life".

I plan to attend college in 2017 at University of Maryland (Major- Computer Science, Minor- Political Science), and George Washington University (Major- Business, Minor- Economics & Lobbying Program).

Age 28-29
- Acquire a job as a cyber security analyst, preferably 3 years in private sector then attempt government employment
-Conduct game design, specifically character and plot-line concept art, on the side/freelance

Age 31-33
-Expand connections and get a footing into lobbying, specifically Global Networking Regulations and Video Game Production
-Start a private pet store known as "Pet Love" specializing in dogs (Lowchens & Yorkies), marine, and rodents in Frederick, Maryland

By age 35
-Maintain priority focus in cyber security management for malware design and small business entrepreneurship in Montgomery County, D.C., and North Virginia area
-I will continue to maintain interest and participation in game design freelancing

By Age 38
-Decide whether or not I will acquire/increase search for a spouse- Major decision which will determine my future orientation toward career dedication

By Age 40
-Attempt to participate in public politics and professionally decrease participation in lobbying

Age 45-50
-Acquire high ranking position in governmental cyber defenses
-Expand entrepreneurship to branching business- particularly domestic pet supplies and services

Age 50-57
-Acquire a political position in the state of New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Virginia, or Maryland
- If I do not have a spouse during this time, use "dedicated hero" as campaign slogan

Age 58-66
-Maintain connection as a political advisor in national cyber defense

Age 67-68
-Limit participation in politics
-Retire from entrepreneurship and sell investments/shares if I do not have a rightful successor(s) or children

Age 69-77
- Acquire a full-time job for mobile video game interactive development (touch screen)

Retire at the age of 79
- Redesign and reconstruct family mansion located in Potomac, Maryland and childhood household located in D.C.
- Hobbies- Fancy breeding of Asian koi (specific species - butterfly Kujaku and Shusui) and acquire permit for Asian Arowana transportation (specific species- Super Red). Successfully create a Red Arowana and Silver Arowana hybrid
- Become a dedicated member of the AFRMA (American Fancy Rat & Mouse Association) and begin showing fancy mice for Siamese and self black classes

By Age 88
Die or be deanimated on April 14, 2086


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@KanRen, I see you've got it all planned out, that's even more detailed than my ESTJ friend's schedule.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> @KanRen, I see you've got it all planned out, that's even more detailed than my ESTJ friend's schedule.


Thank you for your dedication to this and your personality-sports resemblance thread and the compliment, hopefully it all works out and goes as planned. I'll modify it as time proceeds to accommodate evolution.

For your ESTJ friend, great minds plan a like. :tongue:


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm INFJ (growing more certain of it) and currently a World History and English Literautre double major. I'll end up teaching high school English/History while working on my other degrees in religion.
My dream job would be to be a gifted elementary teacher while writing literature.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

ISFP 
studied environmental studies, journalism, and wildlife biology
currently a barista and wildlife rehabilitator 
currently returning to school to earn an AAS in veterinary technology
short term goal to work hands-on in conservation initiatives regarding canids in the North-Eastern United States 
{whether that's working for one particular organization, or as a tech in an ethical wildlife center or zoo, time will tell} 

long term goal: get a PhD in conservation biology. be the Jane Goodall of wolves. actually _do_ something. 

I think I can do it.


----------



## unblossom (Jul 24, 2014)

INFP
full time psychology student
I don't have a dream job or very many plans! Although when people ask I say probably a clinical psychologist specializing in young children.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

heartofpompeii said:


> ISFP
> studied environmental studies, journalism, and wildlife biology
> currently a barista and wildlife rehabilitator
> currently returning to school to earn an AAS in veterinary technology
> ...


That's so cool, I love wolves. Have you ever interacted with them personally, like those guys who live among them to do documentaries?


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> That's so cool, I love wolves. Have you ever interacted with them personally, like those guys who live among them to do documentaries?


sort of  I worked at a wildlife center over the summer as a naturalist, and got to work with them in a hands-off sort of way; like cleaning their dens and retrieving various things that visitors dropped too close to them  it was pretty chill.

and, when I went on an outing with my class in 2011 we did field research on wolves; which meant we followed them and watched their behaviors and even got fairly close to them {by mistake, go figure.} 

it as an amazing degree program, and ultimately it's a really cool field.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

ENTP

Studying chemistry at the moment

Short term goal finding some ways to make money

Long term goal entertainment mogul


----------



## stephybear (Oct 27, 2014)

INFJ

Studying Biology (I'm 2 years in) with the intention to attend a college of optometry and become an Optometrist.

Currently working at an oral surgery office as the front desk receptionist. Pretty happy with the job but it's repetitive and draining to constantly be on the phone, and I'd rather be helping people directly.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm an unemployed high school dropout.

My dream job: being paid to do nothing.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

Gentleman said:


> I'm an unemployed high school dropout.
> 
> My dream job: being paid to do nothing.


May I ask what caused you to discontinue high school education?


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

KanRen said:


> May I ask what caused you to discontinue high school education?


An environment of pubescent malice in which I was prey. I was forced to attend, I was learning nothing, and I was being tormented to sate animals. The United States public education system is in a pathetic state. I believe the core of the problem to be multiculturalism.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ISFJ

Unemployed
High school drop-out


----------



## LeylaLMP (Jan 1, 2015)

ENFP

currently studying psychology
dream job: psychotherapist


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

Gentleman said:


> An environment of pubescent malice in which I was prey. I was forced to attend, I was learning nothing, and I was being tormented to sate animals. The United States public education system is in a pathetic state. I believe the core of the problem to be multiculturalism.


I'm sorry to hear you had such a bad experience in high school. Too bad you didn't go to high school with me.

I dislike the public education system's lack of opportunity for student exposure to various career fields and lack of availability of specialized academic classes that will serve of actual use later on. I have never used my knowledge of chemistry or physics, especially since I'm going into computer science and politics.

Good luck and I hope you acquire your dream job.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm an INFP and I currently want to do something related to humans - maybe a psychologist or a counselor for a school. Or a teacher - I'd like to have a job where I'm able to impact people in a positive way. And I'm interested in science to an extent so maybe a neurologist as well. So many job options, haha. Hmm, maybe even a criminologist.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm an INFJ; going to university soon to complete an English Literature and Philosophy degree. =) 
Dream career would be.... English teacher or a writer.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm INFJ and work as teacher. I like this job very much. I always wanted to work with people (especially children and teens, help them, counsel them. If money didn't matter, I would do lots of activist stuff (animals, environment, etc.)


----------



## southernsunflower (Nov 28, 2014)

*NFP.
Teacher.
Wish I could get paid to find funny things/pictures online. But with lots of money. Or for being unproductive.


----------



## Vacious (Nov 2, 2014)

ISTP, currently some college education and going back.

Dream job: Novelist :blushed:


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

INFJ

Currently working part-time as a waitress, and going to an institute of technology for Diagnostic Medical Sonography. 

My dream job might be something like a Botonist. But I feel more secure with Sonography.


----------



## Grandeur (May 30, 2014)

ENTJ
Bachelor in Psychology, Master in Marketing
Current job - Market research manager
Dream job - CEO/MD at a good cultured company. But.... I know this would require too much of a sacrifice to my personal time and family life so I'm in the process of building up a property and trading investment portfolio so I can live a wealthy life off of residual income by the time I'm in my 40's, and choose to work as much or little as I want.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

ExTP
I am currently in HS and I chose a school that is literature/classical-oriented (classical literature as well as modern one, study of latin and ancient greek...).
I have a year left in HS and then I'm planning to go to university.
At university I want to study either law or modern languages, and at the moment I am 80% oriented towards modern languages (I already know very well other two indoeuropean languages except english and I started Japanese last year).
I want to become a translator, not because it's a job that interests me but because it gets you a lot of money and leaves you enough free time (or at least I've been told that by translators).


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

INFP

Psychology student

Two possibilities I could follow after graduating:
- Clinical psychology and becoming a psychotherapist
- Researcher in neuropsychology or similar fields


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

INTJ- toxicology


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Harizu said:


> ExTP
> I am currently in HS and I chose a school that is literature/classical-oriented (classical literature as well as modern one, study of latin and ancient greek...).
> I have a year left in HS and then I'm planning to go to university.
> At university I want to study either law or modern languages, and at the moment I am 80% oriented towards modern languages (I already know very well other two indoeuropean languages except english and I started Japanese last year).
> I want to become a translator, not because it's a job that interests me but because it gets you a lot of money and leaves you enough free time (or at least I've been told that by translators).


Where are you from? Just wondering because I went to that type of school (and I'm not originally from the UK). 
Are you aware that becoming a translator involves learning endless lists of vocab without any context?


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Where are you from? Just wondering because I went to that type of school (and I'm not originally from the UK).
> Are you aware that becoming a translator involves learning endless lists of vocab without any context?


I currently live in Italy.
Yeah, I've been told that.


----------



## WorldPeace (Dec 30, 2014)

INFP

*(Primary) Dream Job:*
_Professor of Theatre_: PhD in Theatre

*(Secondary) Dream Vocations:*
_Human Rights Attorney_: LLM in Human Rights Law
_Human Rights Activism & Lobbying_
_Philanthropist_
_Playwright/Author_


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

EN*P

Studying: High school with the subjects : Chemistry, Mathematics and my beloved Physics xD

Goal/Dream Job: Quantum Physicist or any Theoretical Field


----------



## RainBreeze (Jan 27, 2015)

I am a female ENTP
I got a BA in Psychology and MA in Healthcare Management
Worked a various industries from sales to marketing to finance research since high school. 
Latest job is at a clinic as assistant clinical manager
Now I am back to school trying to become a physician assistant


----------



## kxsmic (Jan 3, 2015)

i'm an INFJ, and a senior in high school. i work retail part time and i plan to major in some sort of social science. i'm really interested in sociology, international affairs, anthropology, psychology, and linguistics.... but i'm considering economics too, just to be practical. who knows? 

my dream job would combine traveling, writing, and humanitarian activism. not exactly sure what that'd be, but it would be the best combination for me :~)


----------

